# Tip Out Drawer Mod Completed



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Just completed the tip out drawer mod. Will get pictures as soon as I figure out how to post them. Keep getting told picture too large or I need to enter a url. I don't know url









Mods Completed:
Screen over heater o/s vent to keep out bees
Full length mirror next to bathroom door
Tip out conversion to drawer
Atwood jack
Wheel chocks
Sewer pipe storage
12 v receptacle
17" LCD TV hung on cabinet
Hooks for leashes in (dog) garage area
Soap/Shampoo/Conditioner dispenser in shower

Come on guys and gals - I need a mod fix here...any more ideas?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

You da MAN!!









Bill


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HWY STAR said:


> Just completed the tip out drawer mod. Will get pictures as soon as I figure out how to post them. Keep getting told picture too large or I need to enter a url. I don't know url
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a mod I would like to do, but our sink is right behind that drawer. Is your sink right behind that drawer?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

You could make one of these:

Storage in step

Or install one of these:

Turbo Maxx Fan

Or maybe change the swing on this:

Vanity cabinet door

That should help your addiction...









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here is our mod list on our 28krs so far...feel free to choose a couple









Mods:
Atwood 3500 Electric Tongue Jack
Equalizer Hitch
LCD TV & Swing arm mount
Labeling of all Switches
Honda EU2000i Generator
Adjustable Furnace Registers
Low Wattage Lighting
Queen Slide Pull Down Shade
Outbackers.com License Plate Frame
Outbackers.com Identification Sticker
Diamond Plate on Front Panel
Maxx Air Vents on all hatches
Rear Double Step
Custom Queen Slide Mattress
LED Lighting
12V Receptacle that actually works
New Bathroom Faucet
Dinette Access Door
Bathroom Cabinet Door - side hinges


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

RizFam said:


> You could make one of these:
> 
> Storage in step
> 
> ...


I really like the step storage idea. I dont think I am ready to tackle any wiring (major) yet. The cabinet door mod has been on my wanna do list. Thanks for the ideas - Will get back to ya!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I looked at that darn tip out drawer last weekend, but just didn't have enough time to do that mod.

It IS on the list.


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Here is our mod list on our 28krs so far...feel free to choose a couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I have some catching up to do to stay up with the Dawn family! I have to print this list. This ought to keep me busy this weekend







Great ideas


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I looked at that darn tip out drawer last weekend, but just didn't have enough time to do that mod.
> 
> It IS on the list.


Mine is on order from Home Depot...finally!









HWY Star,
Let me know if you need more info about our mods...what and where to buy, etc








The top 3 super easy's are the adjustable vent registers, the low voltage lighting and the queen pull down shade...all at Lowe's...all for probably around $50.00 or so.


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I looked at that darn tip out drawer last weekend, but just didn't have enough time to do that mod.
> 
> It IS on the list.


Mine is on order from Home Depot...finally!









HWY Star,
Let me know if you need more info about our mods...what and where to buy, etc








The top 3 super easy's are the adjustable vent registers, the low voltage lighting and the queen pull down shade...all at Lowe's...all for probably around $50.00 or so.
[/quote]

Hey Dawn,

Did you order a door for the dinette access?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HWY STAR said:


> Here is our mod list on our 28krs so far...feel free to choose a couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I have some catching up to do to stay up with the Dawn family! I have to print this list. This ought to keep me busy this weekend







Great ideas
[/quote]

ahhh......... don't mind her she's just showing off


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

HWY STAR said:


> ahhh......... don't mind her she's just showing off


Ha! I just remembered to add my wireless refrigerator/freezer thermometer to my mod list


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Ha! I just remembered to add my wireless refrigerator/freezer thermometer to my mod list


Didn't you add a vase of cut flowers...that should be another one for ya.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ha! I just remembered to add my wireless refrigerator/freezer thermometer to my mod list


Didn't you add a vase of cut flowers...that should be another one for ya.








[/quote]
Jim? Are you implying that some of my mods aren't mods?








Come on, I left the placemats, area rugs and the toilet paper off the list








I don't have a vase, but I do have a treasure box covered in sea shells that I fill with potpourri, would you like to see a pic of it?


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Dawn
If you count that then I am going to count the picture frame I made and DW painted.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I looked at that darn tip out drawer last weekend, but just didn't have enough time to do that mod.
> 
> It IS on the list.


Mine is on order from Home Depot...finally!









I ordered my tip out draw replacement from Home Depot yesterday. I dont remember who posted the idea that you can get a new draw from Home Depot but







THANK YOU. I could have made the draw myself but by the time I buy the wood the rails and my time to make it I would have spent more than the $ 33.00 home depot wanted for the draw. Great thing they ship it right to your house bad thing takes ( I was told) 21 days to get it...

Ken


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Five Outbackers said:


> I ordered my tip out draw replacement from Home Depot yesterday. I dont remember who posted the idea that you can get a new draw from Home Depot but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the part number for this?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I ordered my tip out draw replacement from Home Depot yesterday. I dont remember who posted the idea that you can get a new draw from Home Depot but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the part number for this?
[/quote]
Jim, did you click on my link on the previous page?
The final part number is 11162 after you type in your measurements...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I ordered my tip out draw replacement from Home Depot yesterday. I dont remember who posted the idea that you can get a new draw from Home Depot but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the part number for this?
[/quote]
Jim, did you click on my link on the previous page?
The final part number is 11162 after you type in your measurements...
[/quote]

I saw doors...not drawers in your link. Am I missing something? Thougt we were talking about replacing the tip out drawer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I saw doors...not drawers in your link. Am I missing something? Thougt we were talking about replacing the tip out drawer.


 Jim! I'm so sorry!








I just happen to have my special order receipt right here








Vendor: Quality Doors
Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262, Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep
Price ea. $33.00 + tax
Free shipping to your home.
I just noticed that the estimated arrival date is 5/11









Sorry for the confusion! Hope this helps


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I would like to do this one but I am not mechanically inclined enough. Is there a kit or something to make it easy for someone like me?

When I checked on the trailer last week I was reminded how much I hate that tipout thing as I forgot and almost pulled it off thinking it was a drawer.

THanks
Lance


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Mine is on order from Home Depot...finally!









I ordered my tip out draw replacement from Home Depot yesterday. I dont remember who posted the idea that you can get a new draw from Home Depot but







THANK YOU. I could have made the draw myself but by the time I buy the wood the rails and my time to make it I would have spent more than the $ 33.00 home depot wanted for the draw. Great thing they ship it right to your house bad thing takes ( I was told) 21 days to get it...

Ken
[/quote]

Do you have the part number as I tried a search of the Home Depot site and didn't find anything?

Thanks


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Lance
I dont think you can get these drawers on the home depot web site... If you dont have a home depot close to you the vendor they use is called Quality Doors out of Texas 800-950-3667 you should be able and call them and order one. not sure on that though... the drawers are shipped to you unassembled and you do have to use your old tip out draw face

Ken


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

You are welcome!!
david


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I ordered my tip out draw replacement from Home Depot yesterday. I dont remember who posted the idea that you can get a new draw from Home Depot but







THANK YOU.

Ken
[/quote]

It was David (Beachbum). I would also like to thank him for doing all the leg work and finding the drawer at Home Depot and the proper sizes. I put one in my 23rs and traded it in 2 weeks later, so I have another ordered.
Thanks David,

Lou


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is this for a door or a drawer?

I followed the link and all I see is a cabinet door....I want a drawer.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Quality Doors will not sell directly to consumer. You have to go to Home Depot and use the Quality Door brochure in the kitchen design center. In the back of the brochure, there is a work sheet and order form for a drawer box. Use that for the order the drawer box.
david


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Quality Doors will not sell directly to consumer. You have to go to Home Depot and use the Quality Door brochure in the kitchen design center. In the back of the brochure, there is a work sheet and order form for a drawer box. Use that for the order the drawer box.
> david


I finally went in on Sunday and ordered one. Not expected to be here for about five weeks







But at least I figured it out with the help from here.

Lance


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is this for a door or a drawer?
> 
> I followed the link and all I see is a cabinet door....I want a drawer.


I hear you loud and clear. Maybe this will clear it up:

HE'S ASKING ABOUT DRAWERS, NOT DOORS!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I couldn't stand to see you not getting an answer!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> Is this for a door or a drawer?
> 
> I followed the link and all I see is a cabinet door....I want a drawer.


I hear you loud and clear. Maybe this will clear it up:

HE'S ASKING ABOUT DRAWERS, NOT DOORS!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I couldn't stand to see you not getting an answer!
[/quote]

Thanks for the help...

...still waiting.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is this for a door or a drawer?
> 
> I followed the link and all I see is a cabinet door....I want a drawer.


I hear you loud and clear. Maybe this will clear it up:

HE'S ASKING ABOUT DRAWERS, NOT DOORS!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I couldn't stand to see you not getting an answer!
[/quote]

Thanks for the help...

...still waiting.








[/quote]

Oregon Camper,
I forgot to mention that DH (a.k.a. kyoutback) made the drawer for our tip out mod.
But I would also be interested in finding out where everyone is getting their DOORS!


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks to me like the link posted is for the DOOR addition to the dinette but the information posted about the item from Quality Doors, which needs to be ordered in person at a Home Depot, is for a DRAWER.

I think I want both.

Jessica


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

The drawer box is ordered from Home Depot in the cabinet center. Not from HD's website!

HD offers both drawer boxes and doors manufactured by Quality Door. It is just cheaper to purchase the dinette cabinet door, if needed (still made by Quality Door) from Rockler Woodworking online.

Hope this clears up the confusion!

Map Guy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

map guy said:


> The drawer box is ordered from Home Depot in the cabinet center. Not from HD's website!
> 
> HD offers both drawer boxes and doors manufactured by Quality Door. It is just cheaper to purchase the dinette cabinet door, if needed (still made by Quality Door) from Rockler Woodworking online.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info...it helped me finally understand.


----------

